# Accidental photograph....



## Coxy914 (Jan 14, 2007)

Took this tonight whilst I was setting up, and to be honest, this probably came out better than the rest of the ones I took after.
The reflection in the microwave seemed to give the picture another dimension.
No photoshopping, just a quick crop and that's how it came out!


----------



## Rickyboy (Oct 14, 2008)

That's a really great photograph man!


----------



## Dynamics (Dec 27, 2006)

Very cool... More details please.


----------



## Coxy914 (Jan 14, 2007)

30" exposure, 1 x £2.99 led light bought from the local garage and a sculpture thingy!

That's about it!

No flash, no photoshop (apart from a quick crop) and that's about it!


----------



## ksm1985 (Dec 27, 2008)

different... but that is pretty cool,


----------



## Gary-360 (Apr 26, 2008)

I really like that, as you say; it seems to have another dimension. It would look great on my wall!

Gary


----------



## GlynRS2 (Jan 21, 2006)

A very impressive accident - I like a lot


----------



## rich-hill (May 13, 2008)

How long did you hold the led on the front of the sculpure? Looks great, every time I try abstract stuff like this it's terrible


----------



## Coxy914 (Jan 14, 2007)

rich-hill said:


> How long did you hold the led on the front of the sculpure? Looks great, every time I try abstract stuff like this it's terrible


Probably no more than a second on the front to highlight it.


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

thats a great shot


----------

